# dog walking groups/ social



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

im looking for a local dog walking group, to mainly try and get me some sort of social life lol but its something id like to do anyway where i can meet other ppl... anyone know of any websites i could try? or if theres anyone in bristol maybe we could do a walk together or something:blush:


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been looking for local groups but havent come across any. We generally walk ours at the Downs, Ashton Court or Blaise Castle. 

If you get the timing right there are plenty of friendly dog owners in these areas.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm interested in the same thing....but in Hertfordshire. I shall watch this thread closely!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

What about trying to organise your own???

Advertise it on here, stick it in your signiture? You never know...


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> What about trying to organise your own???
> 
> Advertise it on here, stick it in your signiture? You never know...


Thats good thinking!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm trying to get Mark to make a section either here or on his other site, where we can pass information about things like this

http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/88134-mark-can-you-look-thread.html


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm trying to get Mark to make a section either here or on his other site, where we can pass information about things like this
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/88134-mark-can-you-look-thread.html


Great, will just have to wait patiently


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I just "adopted" some regular walkers in the local park. It helps if you go for your walk at the same timeish every day then you are more likely to meet people with the same pattern as you


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

this is an excellent idea!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I walk most days with a couple of other girls with spaniels from my village. We've become good friends now and it's much more fun than walking on your own plus the dogs enjoy it more, I think.


----------



## sasha66 (Sep 6, 2011)

check out www.pawsandpals.co.uk for london surrey area people wanting a great dog walking social club


----------



## RachaelPeck (Apr 27, 2012)

jessiegirl said:


> im looking for a local dog walking group, to mainly try and get me some sort of social life lol but its something id like to do anyway where i can meet other ppl... anyone know of any websites i could try? or if theres anyone in bristol maybe we could do a walk together or something:blush:


I live in Bristol and would love to walk with someone!

Im trying to start a Bristol Dog Walkers group.

anyone interested?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I just "adopted" some regular walkers in the local park. It helps if you go for your walk at the same timeish every day then you are more likely to meet people with the same pattern as you


I did the same  We all go to the park at the same time in the morning, and I even put Jake's walk back a wee bit so we would be down at the same time as they are  It is great to have people to walk with, rather than walk around by yourself... Like I do in the afternoon


----------



## Clem (Apr 24, 2012)

same for me if anyone in the southampton area knows of a walking group.. or would like some company... much as I love george and henry they aren't very good conversationalists


----------



## RachaelPeck (Apr 27, 2012)

I am aware of just finding people at the same time.

I was asking for something more formal as the parks in walking distance are useless, and I wanted to meet people in view to starting a Bristol Dog Walkers club, and most importantly friends given how new I am to the city and how hard it is to make friends. 

I'm looking to form a group of people interested in perhaps having organised walks to interesting places, like a monthly drive together (I have no car) then walk and tea in West Beach or a national trust house or forest.


----------



## Cassiamayos (May 22, 2014)

I am interested in the same thing but in Camberley-Surrey area. Anyone here?
Xx


----------



## LolaLou (Mar 1, 2017)

Hiya I'm desperately trying to find a small dog walking group in Central Bristol. I have a very nervy 18 month old Chihuahua and I'd really love some regular small dog company for her to help with her confidence. We walk everyday around 10.30/11 for an hour and I'd like to do a group walk after work say around 6 Ish. We live near Bristol Xoo so anywhere around that area would be ideal. 
Can anyone help /join me? Many thanks x


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

This forum is way too generalised for this sort of thing. If you are on Facebook join a page or pages for your local area and enquire if such a thing exists. If not, start your own group.....


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

LolaLou said:


> Hiya I'm desperately trying to find a small dog walking group in Central Bristol. I have a very nervy 18 month old Chihuahua and I'd really love some regular small dog company for her to help with her confidence. We walk everyday around 10.30/11 for an hour and I'd like to do a group walk after work say around 6 Ish. We live near Bristol Xoo so anywhere around that area would be ideal.
> Can anyone help /join me? Many thanks x


If you use Facebook there's a Facebook group - 'dog walking Bristol and Somerset'.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I second the idea of facebook for local groups. We (on the Isle of Wight) are really lucky there are three or four very active 'dog' sites locally - including one called 'arrange a friendly dog walk' where you can put details of your dog and rough area, or just shout that you're walking at x place at y time if anyone wants to join you. Seems to work well


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use a dog walking group on a site called 'Meetup'. Very useful for Bonnie and her socializing


----------

